# Textile Care Symbols: Where to get files for use in Illustrator



## Vertigo Effect (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, I am planning on buying blanks from American Apparel and tearing out their tags. I am designing my own label and then will get plastisol transfers made. Anyone know where I can get a set of textile care symbols that I can use in Illustrator CS3 (mac osx) so I can add them to my label? Also I have seen on the forum that minimum point size for the type should be 30 points, is this an absolute? and does all the type have to be the same size? 

Thanks for an input,

Carol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Carol, this link should help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5723.html


----------

